
Want to Slow Down Time? Use a Slow Clock - MindGods
https://www.wired.com/story/moon-scott-thrift-slow-clocks/
======
ad404b8a372f2b9
How about a clock where day and night each take one full half, regardless of
the time they take. So the hands would go very fast in northern countries
during the day and very slow at night. What unit should one use for such a
clock? Is there something more intuitive than the hour for this? Maybe the
angle of the sun/moon in the sky, 0 to 180?

Edit: Silly idea: If this post gets traction it would be fun if we each made
up our own clock.

